# The R34 GTR Z-Tune/Nismo or replics carbon bonnet thread:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Post pictures of your or somebody else R34 GTR, Nismo-Z-Tune like carbon bonnet or pics of same looking replicas. All pics should show the bonnet unpainted in carbon.

Its to gather once for all pics of these bonnets in one thread, too see the difference in quality and style between the original Nismo one and replicas (same looking but different maker).

Here is a pic of Emperors R34 GTR bonnet from Lux. its not an original one, but fitting is very good and looks the nuts.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

very good idea!!! it seems we are many in research of a good quality replica hood... 

i think there's some replica in Japan too. can't you find some near you?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Knight Racer Hybrid Carbon Z-Tune replica


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Very good thread idea


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

GT4 Addicted said:


> very good idea!!! it seems we are many in research of a good quality replica hood...
> 
> i think there's some replica in Japan too. can't you find some near you?


As i know Auto Select & Sunline Racing selling this replica hood in japan too.


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Is there any contact or website from this Emperors company? I tried google but no luck....


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Genuine Nismo underside:










Painted topside (Sorry:chuckle









Pictures taken from my previous GT-R:sadwavey:

Dave.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

red_jdm said:


> Is there any contact or website from this Emperors company? I tried google but no luck....


Emperor is the owner of the car in the first post. we don't know the brand of his hood


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Emperor's car was bought from englishrodder so maybe if you pm him he could let you know


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Close up pics of a genuine Omori R tune Bonnet

(now on RB26s 34)


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> Emperor's car was bought from englishrodder so maybe if you pm him he could let you know


I think the bonnet was already on when hissingsyd had it, then Chris Singelton bought it before he sold it on to englishrodder.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

How much is that r tune bonnet


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

An other similar bonnet is offered by Sunline Racing:









The difference here are the vents, the edges of the vents are sharp shaped compared to the more rounded edges on the Omori original one.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Seibon: "DS style" they call it:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

red_jdm said:


> Is there any contact or website from this Emperors company? I tried google but no luck....


A lot of items and stuffs (brand new or used) we can found in yahoo japan auction if you got an account with it.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

bump... any body has news?

EP Racing fiber one is good fitment?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

EP Carbon purchased last night, should be here next week and been fitted next weekend. Will have plenty of pics for you guys then


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

This is all in my opinion

I was so close to buying a replica bonnet quite a few years ago. But all I can say is, I'm so glad I went for the original!

Drastic price difference, but you appreciate it most, after seeing your nismo bonnet! Proper water drainage, tested in wind tunnel, no need for bonnet pins, proper dry carbon, fits perfect, I could go on.

As said at the top, just my opinion. Main reason for this is, is because I was in the same situation as some in this thread maybe; is the original really worth that much more?!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

An original 4k, complete madness !!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeah that's one thing I forgot to mention. 

I bought mine around 3 years ago when the exchange rate was good, and probably cheaper rrp now than then(?)

Even then, was circa £2.5k landed


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

A genuine would be great to have but i couldnt justify spending that much ££££'s on a bonnet, will see what my replica is like, if i dont like it then i will just put back on the original


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone have pics or details on the underside of sunline racing bonnet ? ie hows the watertray working..fitment and quality ? Could be a nice substitute for nismo bonnet price wise. What are the benefits of PCC over cfrp ? Million thanks.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

My Nismo from EP Racing


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ lovely car


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

looking great ..black is hot


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

IMS said:


> Seibon: "DS style" they call it:


Thats what I talking about!! I want to have it like this =)

Maybe paint in red...


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Shane* said:


> My Nismo from EP Racing


please post some more pictures from the frond and underneath. it looks stunning.
give us some more info for the fitment.


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

@EMS: I also bought the Seibon bonnet. Does this one have a rain drenage?? What can you write about the engine bay if it rains??


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

No rain drainage. Well engine bay gets wet


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Only way you can get a decent carbon replica bonnet is to buy dry carbon autoclaved parts. I know the main factory in China who supply famous Japanese companies with their dry carbon parts.

These carbon bonnets that you are showing are all wet lay up method and have undesirable flaws in their manufacture.

1/. they have pin holes cause buy air bubbles.
2/. Heat distortion (warp) because of low temp resin.
3/. Weave pattern can be crap because hand laid.
4/. Heavier due to excess resin and use fiberglass as a shell first.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Moddingdog said:


> Only way you can get a decent carbon replica bonnet is to buy dry carbon autoclaved parts. I know the main factory in China who supply famous Japanese companies with their dry carbon parts.
> 
> These carbon bonnets that you are showing are all wet lay up method and have undesirable flaws in their manufacture.
> 
> ...



And this Chinese company is????


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

your 3rd point doesnt make sense, even "dry" carbon is placed on the mold by hand.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

My EP Racing Carbon Fiber Nismo Bonnet


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Rain said:


> your 3rd point doesnt make sense, even "dry" carbon is placed on the mold by hand.


It is but resin is already impregnated into the carbon so the weave is not disturbed by the laborer mashing in resin by hand. Sorry should have made that clearer. The mold is then vacuum bagged, heated and pressurized in an autoclave. So the resin runs free and evenly over the mold, no air bubbles, no weave pattern disruption and less resin used, makes for lighter end product.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

So do they exist any dry carbon replicas from this Chinese company for the r34 or not? 

The ep racing one looks good.


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

best bonnet


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> So do they exist any dry carbon replicas from this Chinese company for the r34 or not?
> 
> The ep racing one looks good.


Yes they do


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

after so many months!! where is the pictures??


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

good point were the pictures:blahblah:
with that hood nismo or replica if it rains or wend washing the car it will let water go to engine?
there is any undertray for the hood out there!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the ep racing bonnet has an undertray


----------

